# Doug Day



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of songs by a good friend of mine, Doug Day. We grew up in the same West Texas town, and ever since I can remember, he was what I would call a "genius" in his own way. I learned a lot of guitar from him, and knowing him was the first time I ever felt I was in the presence of real talent. If you've been there, you know it when you are in the presence.


----------

